# Ilo, Perú



## fabian_peru (Jan 8, 2009)

Se ve muy bien, felicitaciones!


----------



## AQPCITY (Sep 13, 2007)

nsda said:


> Hola a Todos!! Ya tome mas fotos.. estas vez es la costanera y el mirador.
> 
> La costanera justo adelante de La Municipalidad de Ilo
> 
> ...



Muy buenas fotos... 
Ese mirador de pampa inhalambrica todavia no me lo conosco, hay muchas cosas nuevas que recien me entero por tus fotos..


----------



## Celdur (Sep 5, 2008)

Muy bonita la ciudad de Ilo, que tarrajeen las casas, construyan un par de centros comerciales y serpia una muy buena ciudad para vivir.


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

Se ve muy bien Ilo, con buen desarrollo, bastante ordenada y limpia.

¡qué curioso! ... un auto forrado en la calle :lol: ... en otro lugar ese forro desaparecería en 2 minutos :lol:


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

si siguén así podríamos pedir un sticky y cambio de nombre del thread a: Ilo muestra urbana y fotos de caminantes ... como paso con el de tacna XD!!!

felicitaciones ILO es una ciudad muy bonita me encanta su malecón y sus playas pozo de lizas y puerto ingles... 

adelante con el thread y gracias por las fotos


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

Sep.. la delincuencia en ilo es muy baja.


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

tacall said:


> Sep.. la delincuencia en ilo es muy baja.


eso no es tan cierto por que en temporada de pesca llegan hasta bandas secuestradores para extorcionar y secuestrar a los patrones de barcos... Y llegan tambien oleadas de indeseables... Eso lo se por que conozco ILo y por que tengo familia allá y por que paso los veranos allá.

Como ciudad pequeña es relativamente tranquilo pero donde no hay choros...?? y peor si es puerto?? mmm


----------



## AQPCITY (Sep 13, 2007)

pero el comentario viene por ciudad nueva y permanentes, un barrio privado y seguro


----------



## Ebesness (Jan 23, 2006)

Me gusto este recorrido de Ilo, luce tranquilo. En las primeras fotos vi que hay mucho espacio entre el mar y las casas. Se ve bien que dejen ese espacio verde.


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

Ilo debe ser una de las ciudades costeras con mayor vision (si no es la unica), se le ve una gran futuro.


----------



## blacksheep32 (Aug 31, 2006)

soy de tacna. me pase por ilo por un dia y la verdad es que la vi muchisimo mejor. muy ordenado limpio y desarrollado espero siga asi ..aun no he visto el famoso nuevo intercambio vial


----------



## lookinflowers (Dec 6, 2009)

muy linda tu ciudad... se ve espectacularmente limpia!! felicitaciones!! es justo loq lima nesecita..!! LIMPIEZA!!

como llego a Ilo?


----------



## Victor23peru (Jul 19, 2008)

ESTA COOOOLLL LA CITY ^^


----------



## lookinflowers (Dec 6, 2009)

si linda!!! me van a matar, pero para mi se parece un poco a Iquique jaja pero sin edificios altos.. y mucho mas pequeño claro..


----------



## AQPCITY (Sep 13, 2007)

esta bien tu apreciacion ^^, tiene una geografia muy similar, Iquique es estrecho y tiene una zona expansion el parte alta del un cerro llamado alto hospicio, al igual que ilo tienen a Pampa inhalambrica en la parte alta

En cuanto a longitud son similarles tambien, la parte antigua de iquique es parecida a la del ilo puerto, en cuanto a lo que no es diferente, bueno eso ya se sabe o se distingue a simple vista.


Si las cosas siguen bien como en los ultimos años, veo a Ilo dentro de unos 10 años como la candidata a ser la primera ciudad del sur peruano con grandes condominios de altura frente al mar. el problema no sera el dinero si no mas bien la costumbre de dejar el sueño del terreno propio por el depa propio en las familias jovenes.


----------



## crazzymusic (Jul 1, 2010)

yo voy a cada rato a Ilo por trabajo... y la verdad tiene futuro unos cuantos edificios altos y Ilo seria la perla del sur peruano por su skyline costero.


----------



## nsda (Jun 2, 2009)

Hola gente este Lunes 18 de Julio de 2010 voy a poner nuevas fotos de Ilo espero sorprender pues voy a sacar de otras partes


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

nsda said:


> Hola gente este Lunes 18 de Julio de 2010 voy a poner nuevas fotos de Ilo espero sorprender pues voy a sacar de otras partes


felicitasiones por el thread y esperamos ver tus fotos pronto


----------



## luisangel20cix (Jan 27, 2012)

buenas fotoss...¡¡¡ ilo se viene con toodoOo....SALUDOS DESDE CHICLAYITO ...


----------



## luisangel20cix (Jan 27, 2012)

HE VISTO Y EN VERDAD ILO LE GANA A CHICLAYO EN ALGUNAS COSAS (BY PASS-LIMPIEZA-ORDEN)......MUY BIEN SU CITY...


----------



## estomacal (Oct 30, 2011)

un saludo a Ilo alli hice mi primera practica preprofesional en mineroperu que ya no existe y guardo gratos recuerdos, faltan fotos de las playas puerto ingles y la que esta mas alla, claro que cuando estuve alli en el 87 no existian


----------



## JUANJOS (Sep 25, 2008)

ase unos dias estuve en ILO, como crece y crece... saludos


----------



## travestiperu (May 3, 2012)

es una de las mejores ciudades del Peru, sinceramente me encanta esta ciudad.


----------



## KURT000ILO (May 26, 2012)

hola nsda yo tambien soy de ilo que bueno q postees la ciudad me trae muchos recuerdos de crio


----------



## uspaorkoo (Jan 29, 2006)

NSDA, que paso con las fotos? ya te dimos suficiente tiempo ( mas de año y medio! ) :|


----------



## THE DOG (Aug 21, 2007)

lookinflowers said:


> muy linda tu ciudad... se ve espectacularmente limpia!! felicitaciones!! es justo loq lima nesecita..!! LIMPIEZA!!
> 
> como llego a Ilo?


Para llegar a Ilo se debe ir en avión hasta Tacna, luego en su terminal terrestre tomar un bus o taxi que los lleve a Ilo, creo que demora una hora y media.


----------



## javillv34 (Aug 18, 2011)

Ilo esta creciendo baste bien, muchos edificios nuevos, mucha actividad portuaria y minera. Siempre que estoy por alli me encanta fotografiar su mirador y la calle Miramar..


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)




----------



## ALTIPLANO (Apr 9, 2010)

no me sorprende que ilo la ciudad con mas per capita del peru

tenga tambien fachadas asi



pero igual la ciudad tiene su gracia


----------



## capullana (Sep 1, 2010)

Bien por Ilo, se ve bonito, ordedao, cuidado... Limpio!... que siga para adelante.

P.D: Gracias por las fotos.


----------



## Irenko (Mar 6, 2012)

capullana said:


> Bien por Ilo, se ve bonito, ordedao, cuidado... Limpio!... que siga para adelante.
> 
> P.D: Gracias por las fotos.


 Opino lo mismo y cómo está el retail por allá????


----------



## estomacal (Oct 30, 2011)

koko cusco said:


> Pucha al camarón dormido se lo lleva la corriente XD!!! tengo muchas fotos de ILO pero no había tenido tiempo de crear mi thread ahora ya hicieron este pero igual ... tendre que crearlo siempre...
> 
> Pero despues de terminar con mis threads!!!
> 
> ...


Si gregorio santos de cajamarcas supiera lo que se puede hacer con el cannon minero no hubiera opuesto a que haya mineria en cajamarca y hubiera podido hacer mucho por cajamarca tal como lo ha sabido hacer Ilo por su ciudad, muy limpia y ordenada con la mayoria de sus pistas y veredas bien cuidadas y su gente que la mantiene limpia y respeta las leyes que es un principio basico de la convivencia tranquila y feliz:banana:


----------



## alibiza_1014 (Jun 12, 2005)

Concuerdo con todos, se ve que es un ejemplo a seguir para la mayoria de ciudades de la Costa del Perú. Lo unico que le falta es un poquito más de verdor, yo la llenaría de arbustos y arboles en los alrededores, regados con agua reciclada por supuesto, pero es lo unico q noto por lo que han mostrado.


----------



## Irenko (Mar 6, 2012)

Hermosas sus playas y la ciudad se ve bastante ordenada, ojalá también avance con la infraestructura...


----------

